
Fool's gold rush: Blockchain initiatives for everybody. Especially the artists - davidgerard
http://rocknerd.co.uk/?p=6972
======
tsukikage
Dear everyone using the word "blockchain", whether working with one or writing
about it: for the love of all that is holy, take five minutes out to do a
Google search and at least read and understand the top hit or two before
jumping on the bandwagon.

A blockchain is not the same thing as the Bitcoin distributed ledger
implementation. The concept of an append-only chain of blocks of data linked
by hashes is one small component of Bitcoin, and your own application need not
be constrained by all the other design decisions Bitcoin has taken just
because it happens to use a blockchain.

Specifically, Bitcoin may choose to use a proof-of-work competition to impose
an ordering on its distributed ledger, but there is nothing about the
blockchain concept itself that forces you to do the same thing.

The field of network synchronisation has been well studied since the 70s and
many alternative solutions exist; almost all non-Bitcoin applications have
more relaxed requirements for anonymity, peer trust, consensus and
decentralisation, so there is rarely good reason to pick a solution that "uses
about the power output of Ireland".

------
celticninja
Seems quite rambling and doesn't get to the point. I think they are trying to
say that Blockchain based music sales are a non starter and I agree. We are
moving away from the people paying for prerecorded music paradigm and everyone
wants to be at the start of the next wave of charging for music, whatever that
may be.

~~~
davidgerard
OP here. Yeah, not as clear as I'd have liked.

I was struck by finding no less than five different initiatives all claiming
to do music rights on "Blockchain", all using the same buzzwords and all
making no sense at all. The intended audience was musicians and music fans
curious about the hype.

I thought I made my point by the end - "stay away" :-)

